# been a lil while... my quarterly images of the girls ;) lol



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it's fall time! kinda, almost winter but all my pictures have some leaves, so whoohoo!!!!
rudi ready to go out to play








cute babies posing together
















racing for it!








belle looking super cute!








look how cute hers is








rudi and her tongue
























love this pic, she was chasing the frisbee
















got lots of belle today 
























































poor belly got in trouble for chasing rudi








more posing
















and right when i clicked to take the picture rudi jumped straight at my face! what a dork! but belly was sitting so pretty ^o^








thanks for looking at my pictures, guys! i know there's a ton lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at those adorable faces! They are looking great


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Cute girls! I Love the pic of Rudi chasing the frisbee, all her muscles are all BAM! haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YEA I love seeing your pics  You know your girls have a special place in my heart.  I can't believe how big Rudi is now I remember seeing her cute little puppy pics


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aww the girls are looking so pretty.I love their colors.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I love them!! <3



kg420 said:


> YEA I love seeing your pics  You know your girls have a special place in my heart.  I can't believe how big Rudi is now I remember seeing her cute little puppy pics


Heehee, I know Rudi is just soooo big now! Okay well she isn't really big, but a lot bigger than when she was just a little girl! she was the cutest puppy ever!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

awesome pics!!!! nice dogs!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I freaking love them!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

your babies are beautiful ,love the pics


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!!! Love the colors as well!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Rudi and Belle say many many thanks and lots of kisses <3


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You're like me. I can't get enough photos of my girl You're blue brindle has the same structure as Maggie. I like that dog a lot!!! Keep taking photos, I love looking at good looking dogs.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking great! I love the tongue pic!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great photos, such lovely girlies you have.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Megan! Gorgeous baby dogs! Love Belle's running shots! Kangol says, "Lookin sexxxxxy girls!" *


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Megz your babies are beautiful! Cute pictures


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I love taking pictures of the girls, and they love it heehee!

Oh and the girls say: THANKS KANGOLLLL <33333333 hahaha


----------

